# Hi Folks~



## Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,nice forum you got here..I got here from intpforum.com and known as Death there. I'm INTP,18 years old,from Malaysia.

Nice to meet you all,and I'll try to post more often.roud:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Lawliet! Welcome to personalitycafe. Thank you for joining us. We are sure you will have a great time with us.:laughing:


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Greets, just joined a couple of days myself. This forum is pretty addictive already. LOL!


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

hello hello


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi over here too 

Ogion


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I was trying to think of something that would pass for witty to say but all I can think of right now is that I'm hungry. 

Welcome to the forum, just the same.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.

Hi,Ogion and Cryptonia. :crazy:

Trope,you like bananas?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I prefer pears or citrus. Got any of that?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Weeeelcome to PersonalityCafe


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

Since,this is cafe,why don't we order some cookie,after you join the dark side of course.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Lawliet! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining us! We are out of cookies, but we have cake. Would you like that?:wink:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm already on the dark side and would like a cookie. May I have one or do we only keep those on hand to bait new recruits?


----------

